# Greetings from soggy Cornwall



## Smutmeister

First of all - Hello to all.  I am plodding through the forum and hopefully something will sink in.....time will tell.

My top tip:

Don't go to your doctor to get biopsy results on your birthday and casually mention that you feel like rubbish and you get up just about every night to pee what feels like the urine output of a racecourse full of racehorses.

It really does take the shine off what was already a pretty grim day (SAGA minus 2 - not that I'm counting and one of the biopsy results wasn't too welcome)

Later that day I gave my birthday cake a long hard stare but it didn't apologise and back out of the room as it should have done if it had any decency at all.  It's now in the fridge snarling at me whenever I take a peek to try to fathom out what I can actually eat without descending into a sugary Hades or exploding into flames at the very least.

I've ordered some of the books that have been recommended on this site so will be sitting beside the letterbox in anticipation.  At least by sitting there I won't be looking in the fridge.

I have no idea what my sugar levels are/were.  I think it's a state secret but I'm seeing my doctor in the morning and will challenge him to an arm wrestle if he's not forthcoming.  I have started taking my Metformin like the good little boy that I've promised to become.  He mentioned 'exercise' the other day but by that point I had my fingers in my ears....at least he didn't say 'sport'

Thank you for reading this far.  If I wore a hat I'd take it off to you in appreciation of your tenacity when faced with several paragraphs of tripe.

Ian


----------



## Northerner

Hi Ian, welcome to the forum  Sorry you have to be here, but I hope that in time you will look back on this and think 'well, maybe it's not so bad - could have been worse!' 

Sounds like you have aquainted yourself already with some of our usual recommendations - I'm sure things will appear much clearer once things have settled down and sunk in a bit. If there is anything you're not sure about, please ask and we'll try our best to help out. I was SAGA minus 1 when I got diagnosed, so I know what it feels like to suddenly have your world turned upside down  and all the things you took for granted suddenly seem to dominate your thoughts, like how does a pancreas work, what food can I eat, what happens if I drink beer when taking these tablets...

I look forward to hearing more from you, hope the appointment goes well - try and get a meter for testing if you can, whatever the doctor says it's one of the most useful tools there is for learning about how to manage your diabetes.


----------



## Andy HB

Welcome to the forum Ian.

If you can schedule in some regular exercise each day, I'm sure that you'll find it really useful. Almost from day one following diagnosis I went for a daily walk. Slowly at first but as time progressed I managed to go further and faster (still just walking tho).

For me, it has meant that I have been able to control my diabetes entirely through diet and I no longer need any medication.

I can also be fairly relaxed with my diet too, but it is far far healthier than it used to be. I can even have the odd piece of cake as the mood takes me! 

For me, being diagnosed was the best thing that could have happened. I am now healthier and fitter than I've been since leaving University many many years ago!

Andy


----------



## Blythespirit

Hi Ian and welcome to the club no one wants to join. I was diagnosed at Saga minus 4 and am now Saga plus 3 and counting. I'm glad you've found the forums helpful so far and hope you continue to do so. I look forward to getting to know you better and Happy Birthday anyway.
P.S. There are no carbs in tripe so bring it on!  XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Happy Birthday Ian and welcome to the club you didnt want to join .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Welcome to the forum. Please note is does not rain in Cornwall.
That wet stuff is liquid sunshine and the rust coloured skin is sun tan honest


----------



## teapot8910

Welcome to the forum Ian


----------



## vince13

Hi Ian, and another welcome.

I like your sense of humour as it matches my own - so OK I'm biased in your favour.  I was 61 when diagnosed 3 years ago (you can "do the math" as they seem to say across the Pond).

Somerset is pretty soggy today too - where the heck did Summer go ?

Good luck at the Drs and try not to be too hard on him/her - they are only trying to help.

Good luck with the reading. Ask any questions you may have on here - nothing is too silly.  If anything is bothering you, then it's worth raising here as some of the others are really good at answering queries.  


Look forward to hearing of your progress with this blasted Big D.


----------



## Lilies

Love your humour 
At least you weren't saga -20 which is what I am


----------



## Smutmeister

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

What did I start with the SAGA minus thing?! 

I forgot to add a warning about my sense of humour, but so far I have managed to keep the smutty side of it out of my posts.  A struggle on a par with avoiding cake.

I found out that my sugar level was 22.6 on Tuesday and is now down to 15.9
No cake has passed my lips and I haven't peeked inside the fridge to see if the birthday cake is still lingering.

I have to lose 2 stone and once I have done I'll have to stand up twice to cast a shadow.  To be honest a target weight of 15 1/2 stone for a big framed 6'5" bloke strikes me as a bit low.  Perhaps I will be able to give up the day job and go busking as the human xylophone.

Once again, thank you for letting me join the club that no-one wants to be in.
It's probably the only place that would have me...........

Ian


----------



## Northerner

I used to work for SAGA!  Be aware that the forum moderators jump on anything remotely smutty as we do have children reading, but we do welcome humour as the best way to tackle what life throws at us sometimes


----------



## Steff

Hi there and a warm welcome to the forum,dont worry this place is riddled with smut lol


----------



## jeni70

Hello Ian


----------



## hyper-Suze

Welcome! How'd you get so funny! 

I am LMFAO as the youngsters say these days...

We are all here to help, support and fight that nasty diabetes fairy for teasing you with that cake!!!! 

You could invite some friends or family round and I'm sure that they would glady help to polish off the cake or maybe open your home up to the public as the new comedy club in town and do a promotion
 'stand up and cake offer ?20!'

Good luck with getting to grasps with it all and please continue to make me ROFL with plenty of posting!


----------



## ypauly

Hi and welcome to the forum, I am sire you will fit in nicely.


----------



## Smutmeister

Great news!  The scary cake has gone, shortly to be replaced by left-wing greenery.

I had a wobble this afternoon.  Having reduced the quantity of food for lunch and added some foliage to the mix I felt quite woozy by late afternoon once the goodness from the sparrow sized portion had worn off.  I'm sure that it was the shrubbery what did it.
A lesson learned.

As for my sense of humour.....my first range of birthday cards is off to the printers next week having finally found a printer that could cope with smut and rudery.
Instead of settling down to read 'Photoshop for middle-aged dolts' I'm immersing myself in 'Learn to love vegetables' , 'The Joy of Sprouts' & 'The Veg-A-Sutra'
This learning curve isn't steep - it's vertical!  Still, I do relish (no added sugar) a challenge.

Ian


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Smutmeister said:


> This learning curve isn't steep - it's vertical!  Still, I do relish (no added sugar) a challenge.
> 
> Ian



Just be careful of the no added sugar labels as you might find certain sweeteners added as a replacement. The exercise you need will step up a gear as you break the land speed record to the little boys room. The added cost of said products will give you the RUNS for your money


----------



## am64

all in moderation ...firstly cut out all obvious sugars experiment with different diet versions of fizzy ...i at the mo am addicted to sugar free ginger beer ... switch your bread pasta rice intake to wholemeal/ seeded /brown or basmati ...up the non root veg.... moderate the root veg...if you need chocolate get the best darkest one you can and savour a small peice at a time ..... re exercise...... increase your walk by 5 mins a week.... in 4 weeks you'll be walking and extra 20mins ...6 weeks 30 minutes ..etc etc 
by the way ...welcome !!amx


----------



## Smutmeister

One week in....and it's all good news.

I'm feeling a lot better in myself.  The doom laden lethargy seems to have passed and I certainly have more energy.

I've changed my diet and am almost content to be eating foliage.  In fact I'm enjoying my hearty lunchtime salads, but please don't tell anyone as I do have a reputation to maintain.   Fatty foods have all but been banished and apart from a few digestive biscuits mid morning and afternoon I haven't been near anything sweet in a week.

After a couple of days having a bit of a mope I decided that I ought to view this as an opportunity to change my life around.  PMA - positive mental attitude!

I was diagnosed with skin cancer last year and took the same approach. I have to have another chunk of skin removed shortly, but looking on the bright side it's a little bit more weight lost.

Thank you am64 for your giant 'moderation'   I just can't seem to get the hang of that.  It's all or nothing for me.  I stopped drinking 10 years ago because of my inability to moderate, so giving up sweet stuff shouldn't be too hard.   All I need to do is find a way of not working 70ish hours a week - although I do have a plan forming....

To all of you on this forum - thank you.  I have read many, many posts in the last week and I'm beginning to find my way through the fog.

Ian


----------



## Newtothis

Smutmeister said:


> Great news!  The scary cake has gone, shortly to be replaced by left-wing greenery.
> 
> I had a wobble this afternoon.  Having reduced the quantity of food for lunch and added some foliage to the mix I felt quite woozy by late afternoon once the goodness from the sparrow sized portion had worn off.  I'm sure that it was the shrubbery what did it.
> A lesson learned.
> 
> As for my sense of humour.....my first range of birthday cards is off to the printers next week having finally found a printer that could cope with smut and rudery.
> Instead of settling down to read 'Photoshop for middle-aged dolts' I'm immersing myself in 'Learn to love vegetables' , 'The Joy of Sprouts' & 'The Veg-A-Sutra'
> This learning curve isn't steep - it's vertical!  Still, I do relish (no added sugar) a challenge.
> 
> Ian



I am sitting here with tears streming down my face....you've made my day. Amanda


----------



## slipper

Hi Ian and welcome to the forum from another newbie. 

I was diagnosed type 2 two weeks ago and came away from the docs confused and bewildered, only went due to a bad back

Its becoming a little clearer what its all about thanks to reading the posts here, and re the veg, hardly ate any before, now its half a plate worth, but do feel better for it.  

So empathise with you and look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Newtothis

slipper said:


> Hi Ian and welcome to the forum from another newbie.
> 
> I was diagnosed type 2 two weeks ago and came away from the docs confused and bewildered, only went due to a bad back
> 
> Its becoming a little clearer what its all about thanks to reading the posts here, and re the veg, hardly ate any before, now its half a plate worth, but do feel better for it.
> 
> So empathise with you and look forward to seeing you around.



Hi there, I too was diagnosed 2 weeks ago. What advice were you given? I don't mind eating loads of veg but how do you make a salad exciting without a big block of cheese and a thick cut of crusty bread with an inch of butter??? Amanda


----------



## Natalie123

This post made me smile! Well done for all your hard work, positive thinking and great sense of humour. Welcome and I look forward to hearing lots more from you


----------



## slipper

Newtothis said:


> Hi there, I too was diagnosed 2 weeks ago. What advice were you given? I don't mind eating loads of veg but how do you make a salad exciting without a big block of cheese and a thick cut of crusty bread with an inch of butter??? Amanda



Hi Amanda, advice I got was eat a lot of veg, fruit and lots of fibre, at least thats what I think it was. To be honest, I didn't remember a lot.

I've had my eye test and waiting to see a podiatrist, although my foot test was ok.

I am back with the nurse next week and will be a lot more receptive to advice.

I did buy some recommended books, but I think its time we need, to let it sink in, and thus not run before we can walk. (or is that the exercise bit)


----------



## Newtothis

slipper said:


> Hi Amanda, advice I got was eat a lot of veg, fruit and lots of fibre, at least thats what I think it was. To be honest, I didn't remember a lot.
> 
> I've had my eye test and waiting to see a podiatrist, although my foot test was ok.
> 
> I am back with the nurse next week and will be a lot more receptive to advice.
> 
> I did buy some recommended books, but I think its time we need, to let it sink in, and thus not run before we can walk. (or is that the exercise bit)



Thanks for above; I've had an initial retinal check at my local opticians which I paid for and saw a podiatrist/chiropodist yesterday - I think the panic sent me into overdrive. I've got my first appointment with the diabetis nurse next Friday. The first 3 weeks have been a complete panic because I wasn't in control of anything...all the publications you read are terrifying (complications) and I did, for a time, lose a grip on reality. I've drastically changed my diet; no saturated fats; limited sugar; no bread; limited potatoes but plenty of fresh veg (husband has an allotment); salad and fish. I've even now grown a taste for Scottish Oats for breakfast. I'm also looking at the stress in my life - have an interview for a new job on Wednesday (keeping everything crossed); starting computerised accounts on Monday night and even booked myself swimming lessons - new costume isn't very flattering - but if I squint I'm sure I look like Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Smutmeister

I'm not particularly impressed with the advice I had from the doctor so far.
Being told to lose some weight isn't quite as specific as I would like.
So far, no mention of eyes, feet, nurses, dieticians.

I lost 3lbs last week and given my trousers are fashionably half-mast I reckon there's a little more gone this week too.

I'm floundering around regarding my diet.  Hi-carb, low-carb, low this that and the other?  The choice is yours......I'm eating grainy things, green things, some white things and then some more green things.
I'm hungry by mid-morning, mid-afternoon and right now.

I'm half-way through Gretchen B's book but the fog surrounding my food intake isn't clearing.  Perhaps the wind generated by Metformin will blow it away.

Last week I seemed to have more energy, this week I'm quite a bit flatter.

I've just tried a blood test for the first time.  Having fought with the instruction leaflet, squinted at the miniscule writing, turned more lights on, fished out my reading glasses from the bedroom, made holes in my fingers, got blood everywhere bar the strip...............I saw the figures 8.4mmol for a moment before the meter turned itself off.  I don't know if this is good, bad or indifferent but the next time I test it will be during daylight.

My cunning plan for next week is to make an appointment for a time when the doctor that's been dealing with me so far won't be there. 

Chins up!

Ian


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Ian,
diet wise you need to have a good look at the amount of carbs you are eating. Carbs are the down fall of a gone wonky pancreas. If you use logical thinking... the more carbs you eat the more your pancreas will object so you need to give it a rest.
So find foods that are lower in carb and also have a look at the GL and GI in foods.
foods to fill you up.. try some nuts, cold meat hard boiled eggs there's loads you can eat


----------



## lucy123

Hi Ian,

I can highly recomnmend a good book - Rick Gallops Express GI diet. It makes eating really easy. The book takes about a day to read and then off you go.
It has food coloured green which is all low gi and you can eat as much as you like apart from a handful of things you still have to weigh initially to get portion sizes. Once you get to your ideal weight you can start eating from the yellow list too - but never the red. Its as simple as that.

I say this because this diet is excellent for stopping the lack of enery feeling we get from eating.

Also it is very good for lowering bs.

Good luck with it all.

By the way exercise doesn't have to be the gym initially. Walking, cycling, cleaning the house, gardening are all good exercise. Just try and get a bit each day and you will be fine.


----------



## slipper

I wasn't told about carbs just to eat loads more fruit and veg. I lost 2lbs my first 2 weeks, and about a pound this week, but like smut........., cant spell the rest, I am starving all the time.

See nurse Monday, so perhaps I will get more food advice.  Hope they give me a prescription for some test strips, happy to buy the meter, as its a lot  of sense to me to test, test, and test again to see what food is good/bad etc.


----------



## Smutmeister

I shall have to spend tomorrow building more bookcases as my library is swelling every time I visit this place!

Thank you Sue,  I have cut down on my carb intake (honest) and am eating better things than before.

Lucy, thank you for the recommendation.  Have just bought a copy of that book.   I am pretty active - I own a shop so work 6 days a week in there.  I also have 2 websites and sell on Fleabay, so I'm forever packing, etc.  I don't think that I'll ever be going near a gym - I've got plenty of logs to chop up.

Slippery (that's 2 of us that can't spell then)     I blagged a free meter from Abbotts - there's a link somewhere.   I shall get the hang of it eventually.  Keep on losing weight, I'm sure that gaunt will suit you. 

Thanks all!
Ian


----------



## slipper

Well Abbotts Estate Agents didn't do meters, but this looks good.

http://www.abbott.co.uk/about_us/home/diabetes.asp

Cheers for the tip, will sign up.


----------



## cherrypie

lucy123 said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I can highly recomnmend a good book - Rick Gallops Express GI diet. It makes eating really easy. The book takes about a day to read and then off you go.
> It has food coloured green which is all low gi and you can eat as much as you like apart from a handful of things you still have to weigh initially to get portion sizes. Once you get to your ideal weight you can start eating from the yellow list too - but never the red. Its as simple as that.
> 
> I say this because this diet is excellent for stopping the lack of enery feeling we get from eating.
> 
> Also it is very good for lowering bs.
> 
> Good luck with it all.
> 
> By the way exercise doesn't have to be the gym initially. Walking, cycling, cleaning the house, gardening are all good exercise. Just try and get a bit each day and you will be fine.




I could have written this post myself Lucy.

The Book you recommend was the one that my G.P. recommended to me when I was diagnosed in 2003 and it has served me well.   Like you, I am never hungry following the advice in the book and it is so easy to see what you can and cannot eat using the traffic light system in the book.  Although not written for diabetics, I have found it works for me and it does a good job of explaining about blood sugars.
I was diagnosed in 2003 and am still diet and exercise control.  My blood sugars are stable and my HBA1c is always in the 5's.  I am sure this book was what made it so simple for me to understand.
As you say, exercise does not have to be in a gym and anything that keeps you moving from washing the car to cleaning the windows or tidying up the garden works in lowering your blood sugars.    If you don't exercise your muscles then it makes them less receptive to insulin.  Our lifestyles are sedentary compared to our ancestors and we need to keep moving.


----------



## lucy123

Yep - I absolutely rave about this book Cherrypie - its brilliant and so easy.
Also did you know if you log onto the site that Rick mentions in his book, you can email the man himself _ I have had 2 very helpful replies from him.


----------



## Northerner

I'll add the book to our Useful links thread as it is getting such great endorsements!


----------



## cherrypie

One thing I forgot to add for any Type2's thinking of using this method.  You still need to test because although a food may be low G.I. it does not mean that it will automatically be suitable for you.  Everyone is different when it comes to their response to foods.  I cannot eat pasta, even wholemeal ones and granary bread will not work for me either.  I can use Soya and Linseed and Stoneground.  These foods may be alright for you and you may find basmati rice or potatoes are not for you.
  It really is a minefield and your most useful tool is a testing kit in the early days.  If your Dr. has said no then plead with him that you need it for at least 6 months to see what foods are doing to your blood sugars.


----------



## slipper

I notice there are several books written by Rick, is the one with Express in the title better(  or are any of his books equally good, eg Living the GI Diet, just a bit confused which one to get.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Slipper - I think the express one is best.
I also bought his e-clinic book but didn't find that as good - although I did like the extra recipes in addition to the Express book.

The express book is great for gaining a quick understanding of low gi and how it works and the recipes are expresss - very quick and easy to  make.
I did make the muffins and bars too from the book for snacks but they weren't to my liking - the rest of the recipes are yummy.

If you go online you can look inside the book too which might help you decide.


----------



## cherrypie

Hi,

I am greedy as I have three Rick Gallop books.
The G.I. Diet.
Living the G.I. Diet.
Green Light G.I. Cookbook.


----------



## Newtothis

cherrypie said:


> I could have written this post myself Lucy.
> 
> The Book you recommend was the one that my G.P. recommended to me when I was diagnosed in 2003 and it has served me well.   Like you, I am never hungry following the advice in the book and it is so easy to see what you can and cannot eat using the traffic light system in the book.  Although not written for diabetics, I have found it works for me and it does a good job of explaining about blood sugars.
> I was diagnosed in 2003 and am still diet and exercise control.  My blood sugars are stable and my HBA1c is always in the 5's.  I am sure this book was what made it so simple for me to understand.
> As you say, exercise does not have to be in a gym and anything that keeps you moving from washing the car to cleaning the windows or tidying up the garden works in lowering your blood sugars.    If you don't exercise your muscles then it makes them less receptive to insulin.  Our lifestyles are sedentary compared to our ancestors and we need to keep moving.




Hi Cherrypie, so have you been controlling your diabetes by diet and exercise for 8 years? That is really good; any tips you can give to a newbe. I've been diagnosed 3 weeks and my fasting blood test was 7.4 and my random 11.7. My first HbA1c is 7.2. Have first appointment with diabetic clinic on Friday - any tips would be welcome. Amanda


----------



## cherrypie

Hi Amanda,
I keep trying to reply but get locked out????
I would say that you need to devise an eating plan that you enjoy and can stick to as it needs to be a long term strategy to manage your diabetes,
.

Use the GI index to determine your acceptable foods,http://www.glycemicindex.com/

Accept that it will take a while to get things right for you.

Use your meter, it will determine what is right for you.

Keep a food diary and if something raises your blood sugar then try a smaller portion.

Illness, stress, change of circumstances, other medications may bring different results from those that you normally experience.

Have an occasional treat or it becomes the elephant in the room and you may fall by the wayside.

Read all you can and use the internet to research.  Ask questions here if you do not understand anything.

Keep up the exercise as it will help you to release the insulin into your muscles.

Don't compare yourself with others as we are all different and some may have had diabetes for up to 10 years prior to diagnosis.

Treat yourself to things you would like as opposed to food treats.  A CD, a massage, a new hair do, a weekend away  etc.... much more satisfying.

Take one day at a time and there will be good and bad ones, it happens to all of us.

Enjoy the journey and take time out to smell the flowers and marvel at the beauty of nature.  (This means don't let the diabetes consume you as you are still the same person as you were before.)

I am sure there are things that others can add to help you.


----------



## slipper

Thanks Lucie 123, will order that when I have paid for the other 3 diabetic books I bought.


----------



## slipper

Smutmeister said:


> I shall have to spend tomorrow building more bookcases as my library is swelling every time I visit this place!
> 
> Thank you Sue,  I have cut down on my carb intake (honest) and am eating better things than before.
> 
> Lucy, thank you for the recommendation.  Have just bought a copy of that book.   I am pretty active - I own a shop so work 6 days a week in there.  I also have 2 websites and sell on Fleabay, so I'm forever packing, etc.  I don't think that I'll ever be going near a gym - I've got plenty of logs to chop up.
> 
> Slippery (that's 2 of us that can't spell then)     I blagged a free meter from Abbotts - there's a link somewhere.   I shall get the hang of it eventually.  Keep on losing weight, I'm sure that gaunt will suit you.
> 
> Thanks all!
> Ian



Saw nurse yesterday and she happily gave me a meter, but limits the strips to 2 a week.  Actually wanted them to test for good/bad food reactions so will buy some. Boots wanted ?29


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Saw nurse yesterday and she happily gave me a meter, but limits the strips to 2 a week.  Actually wanted them to test for good/bad food reactions so will buy some. Boots wanted ?29



Slipper, you can get them cheaper by reclaiming the VAT on them - ask at the counter, I think there is a form you have to sign.


----------



## slipper

Thanks for that Northerner, at least 20% off then.


----------



## Smutmeister

After a fair bit of prodding I've got my doctors to do my first Hb1ac test.
The results were ok - 77 / 9.2%  Not as clear a picture as I would've liked as I'd been on Metformin for 3 weeks at the time of the test.

I have a date for the retinopathy scan, no sign of a foot tickling person yet.

I've seen the practise nurse at the surgery, and yes she was practising on me as I've learned a great deal more here than at the docs.

Saw a different doctor at the surgery last week and I asked if she could explain their position on T2's testing.  I'm told that we'd panic and fiddle with our meds.  I asked her if the Hb1whatever test could tell me if I could cope with carrots.  I'm still waiting for an answer.

I'm getting used to the diet, am still shedding weight but get tired all too easily.

Ian


----------



## Northerner

Smutmeister said:


> After a fair bit of prodding I've got my doctors to do my first Hb1ac test.
> The results were ok - 77 / 9.2%  Not as clear a picture as I would've liked as I'd been on Metformin for 3 weeks at the time of the test.
> 
> I have a date for the retinopathy scan, no sign of a foot tickling person yet.
> 
> I've seen the practise nurse at the surgery, and yes she was practising on me as I've learned a great deal more here than at the docs.
> 
> Saw a different doctor at the surgery last week and I asked if she could explain their position on T2's testing.  I'm told that we'd panic and fiddle with our meds.  I asked her if the Hb1whatever test could tell me if I could cope with carrots.  I'm still waiting for an answer.
> 
> I'm getting used to the diet, am still shedding weight but get tired all too easily.
> 
> Ian



The panic and fiddle answer is based on a discredited theory - fiddling is what helps us understand! Panic and fiddle excuse is what saves them cash, because they omit the NICE recommendation to educate you to test appropriately.

9.2 is on the high side so hard work and understanding is in order to reduce it asap. Carrots are OK as long as they are not consumed by the kilo...


----------



## Andrew

*That is just what I got*

Hi
No meter for me through the Dr, he said testing is a waste of time and money, and causes panic, in the illiterate patients who are incapable of understanding the results!

I scrounged one!






Northerner said:


> The panic and fiddle answer is based on a discredited theory - fiddling is what helps us understand! Panic and fiddle excuse is what saves them cash, because they omit the NICE recommendation to educate you to test appropriately.
> 
> 9.2 is on the high side so hard work and understanding is in order to reduce it asap. Carrots are OK as long as they are not consumed by the kilo...


----------



## JohnH

Smutmeister said:


> First of all - Hello to all.  I am plodding through the forum and hopefully something will sink in.....time will tell.
> 
> My top tip:
> 
> Don't go to your doctor to get biopsy results on your birthday and casually mention that you feel like rubbish and you get up just about every night to pee what feels like the urine output of a racecourse full of racehorses.
> 
> It really does take the shine off what was already a pretty grim day (SAGA minus 2 - not that I'm counting and one of the biopsy results wasn't too welcome)
> 
> Later that day I gave my birthday cake a long hard stare but it didn't apologise and back out of the room as it should have done if it had any decency at all.  It's now in the fridge snarling at me whenever I take a peek to try to fathom out what I can actually eat without descending into a sugary Hades or exploding into flames at the very least.
> 
> I've ordered some of the books that have been recommended on this site so will be sitting beside the letterbox in anticipation.  At least by sitting there I won't be looking in the fridge.
> 
> I have no idea what my sugar levels are/were.  I think it's a state secret but I'm seeing my doctor in the morning and will challenge him to an arm wrestle if he's not forthcoming.  I have started taking my Metformin like the good little boy that I've promised to become.  He mentioned 'exercise' the other day but by that point I had my fingers in my ears....at least he didn't say 'sport'
> 
> Thank you for reading this far.  If I wore a hat I'd take it off to you in appreciation of your tenacity when faced with several paragraphs of tripe.
> 
> Ian


Great post !!! Great sense of humour !!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Just noticed this was posted in 2011!  Where are all these posters now?  Hope they are all doing ok.


----------



## Andy HB

Mark Parrott said:


> Just noticed this was posted in 2011!  Where are all these posters now?  Hope they are all doing ok.



Yep that caught me out too until I noticed that I'd already replied (and didn't remember doing so!!).

But it was an excellent first post and well worth a reread.


----------

